# Do you like my new haircut?



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bayley had his regular treat at the Groomers this week, doesn't he look a proud boy?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Stunning Bayley   

He looks so soft and clean .... get in the muddy woods Bayley he he he xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He looks adorable,so cute,wonder how long he will stay clean lol xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Bayley looks lovely - what a great cut!
H x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

That's a great cut! Not too much off leaving that shaggy cute look! Well done your groomer!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree with Flounder and I am printing that one off for Treacle to take to the groomer on 5th March! He looks ab fab! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

He looks fab! What a lovely cut!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

looking good Bayley!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I heard a word today (from an owner who competes in all the Agility and Fly Ball side of things) that tickled me big-time.....

I think Bayley looks - - - Jukeelicious xxxxxxx

Stephen x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bayley looks gorgeous - well done to the groomer


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Great trim had something similar in mind for Hattie but didn't quite go to plan bit like when I go to the hairdresser I have one idea she has another so we meet in the middle!


----------

